# Can't install CWM! Need some advice



## kl323 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey all,

So I'm helping my dad install CM7 on his Fascinate. I'm currently stuck trying to figure out how to get CWM onto his phone.

As of now, I've manage to get all of the files and programs to get it installed. I'm using Heimdellfrontend 1.1 to do this. Anyway, I've managed to push the recovery.bin file over to his phone and it rebooted.

Then I installed Rom Manager via an APK (wasn't able to find the program on Marketplace...).

However, when I rebooted into recovery, it brought me to the Samsung recovery menu, not CWM. Doing a cold reboot did the same thing. I'm out of ideas. What can I do?

Note: I'm not too newb at this. I personally have the Droid X and haven't been flashing left and right. The Fascinate has been extremely complicated.


----------



## kl323 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just want to add an update. I've tried using Odin as well. No dice.

Once I get into the Samsung recovery, I see:

E:failed to seek in /cache/update.zip (Invalid argument)
E:signature verification failed
Installation aborted.


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

What were your odin steps?


----------



## lancec50 (Aug 9, 2011)

"kl323 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I'm helping my dad install CM7 on his Fascinate. I'm currently stuck trying to figure out how to get CWM onto his phone.
> 
> ...


You need the fixed CWR for cm7. Google it. I don't remember where I found it. It was Odin an file. I think it was in GalaxySForums website. It had a really good step by step on how to flash cm7 from stock. I will try and find it for you.


----------



## lancec50 (Aug 9, 2011)

"kl323 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I'm helping my dad install CM7 on his Fascinate. I'm currently stuck trying to figure out how to get CWM onto his phone.
> 
> ...


Found it. http://www.galaxyforums.net/forum/fascinate-rs-guides/2911-how-upgrade-cyanogenmod7.html


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

If you are on stock you have to reboot directly into cwm after flashing. Otherwise the kernel overwrites the original recovery and you have to flash again.


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

m0r0n3s said:


> If you are on stock you have to reboot directly into cwm after flashing. Otherwise the kernel overwrites the original recovery and you have to flash again.


This. Download the CM7 .zip and GAPPS and put it on the sd card. ODIN the CWM4 recovery and boot directly into it. Wipe data/both caches and install CM7. No need to screw around with rom manager.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

